# Summer Fun awaits !



## Zipp2001 (16 May 2022)

After many years without a muscle car, I decided to go old school and add a 1923 T-Bucket to my bike cave. Really looking forward to getting out with my grandbuddies at some of the local Cruise Nights.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c990TQeH63Q


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2022)

That looks nuts (in a good way) !


----------



## Zipp2001 (17 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> That looks nuts (in a good way) !



I'll be ordering a soft top soon. I also need a set of wheelie bars because if you stomp on it the front wheels will lift off the ground. I don't need to pancake my front wheels when it comes down.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

Very nice! Can you fit a bike rack on it, anywhere? 🤔


----------



## Zipp2001 (18 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Very nice! Can you fit a bike rack on it, anywhere? 🤔



That's going to be a tough one, but I do have an idea about something custom made I just have to draw it out.


----------



## Jody (18 May 2022)

Love it. Bet it sounds nice when you open the taps.

What's the current gas price in the US?


----------



## Zipp2001 (18 May 2022)

Jody said:


> Love it. Bet it sounds nice when you open the taps.
> 
> What's the current gas price in the US?



She has a nice loud purr to her, and I think it's around $4.49 a gallon for regular right now. The gas prices have been changing so quick it's hard to keep track. I use premium in my 370Z and that was $4.79 last week, I'm sure it's higher now.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2022)

We're about double that on fuel, but the US does seem t be catching Europe on fuel costs since I was last in the States.

Have you any more pics of the 'hot rod'.


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> We're about double that on fuel, but the US does seem t be catching Europe on fuel costs since I was last in the States.
> 
> Have you any more pics of the 'hot rod'.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2022)

That is totally mental. Love it.


----------



## Roseland triker (19 May 2022)

Definitely room for a bike rack.


----------

